# Crack in ceramic glass stove top



## marker150 (Nov 25, 2008)

My Bosch ceramic stove top has cracked. Wonder where I can get a new top and is it possible for a DYI to replace it.

Model HEI7052U


----------



## HuntNFishNick (Jul 13, 2007)

Your screwed when the ceremic breaks. Good luck. If you need a new one i have a site that i can give you and you can get discounts on Whirlpool, kitchenaid, jenn air, and maytag appliances. Just let me know and i can send it over.


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

Yes you can DIY. I ordered mine thru a friend that does appliances and replaced it myself. It wasn't to hard for a beginner.


----------

